

(Pure) Functional Programming Claims IRL - showdeads
http://logicaltypes.blogspot.com/2015/08/pure-functional-programming-claims-irl.html

======
the_cat_kittles
im not a functional guru, but it seems like one nice plus that is not usually
mentioned when people praise the funtional style (testable, threadsafe,
parallelizable, easier to reason about) is that (and i could be getting this
really wrong) it seems like things like maybe, and functors in general help
solve dealing with 0, 1, or many of a thing- like when its done right, youve
abstracted away ever considering about that. im sure that 0, 1 many headache
has a name but i forget it.

------
CmonDev
Purely functional, or simply not having side-effects and using immutability?
No need to go full-Haskell to benefit.

------
compostor42
Seems almost too good to be true. Can anybody else share any similar
successful "war stories"?

